# anyone use ro/di systems for fish?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

My well water is such crap here im starting to ponder the idea of a ro/di system to use for my fish. I know one main disadvantage will be possible ph crashes. What can I do to lessen this? Also, i know trace elements wont be present that fish need. Is there some sort of supplement? Are there any other pros or cons im missing?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i use ro/di water for my piranha tank and i have never had a pH crash ever the pHis always around 6.8 and very soft 
i dont add trace elemnets so i just dont do huge water changes so i keep a large amount of trace elements

but im unsure as to if this is safe its worked for me for almost 6months

hth


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You can use R/O right to rebuild the water after the process.

Its an art, but with patience and practice you can do it.

R/O Right


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

so theres really no other importent pros or cons im missing? 
My main complaints about my water in the gh/kh and ph. I thought the whole purpose of a water softner was to make the water, uhhh, well softer?? It works by adding 2 parts salt to remove 1 part calcium/etc? So in effect that woudl be increasing the hardness of the water woudlnt it? Anyways, my water sucks ass and im gonna get a ro/di for my fish.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> so theres really no other importent pros or cons im missing?
> My main complaints about my water in the gh/kh and ph. I thought the whole purpose of a water softner was to make the water, uhhh, well softer?? It works by adding 2 parts salt to remove 1 part calcium/etc? So in effect that woudl be increasing the hardness of the water woudlnt it? Anyways, my water sucks ass and im gonna get a ro/di for my fish.
> [snapback]1187554[/snapback]​


Commercial water softeners are useable, but not well suited for aquarium use.

Properly rebuilt r/o water would work just fine.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I currently have a water softner. I really have no clue what it does or is supposed to do. Im a city person trapped in the country atm. IMO the water tastes like ass w/ the softner working so the water must be really really bad. Now Dr, if i use ferts would that replace some of the elements lost from the filter? Or are we talking like electrolytes and stuff like that?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I currently have a water softner. I really have no clue what it does or is supposed to do. Im a city person trapped in the country atm. IMO the water tastes like ass w/ the softner working so the water must be really really bad. Now Dr, if i use ferts would that replace some of the elements lost from the filter? Or are we talking like electrolytes and stuff like that?
> [snapback]1187707[/snapback]​


R/O it to get is cleaned up, and rebuild it with R/O right.

Do you have access to your presoftened water to see what the pH, KH, and GH are?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont believe so... Unless I test water from the hose outside. Dont you have a softner to imporve water quality?? Damn now im all confused


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I dont believe so... Unless I test water from the hose outside. Dont you have a softner to imporve water quality?? Damn now im all confused
> [snapback]1187735[/snapback]​


We have a salt based softener system, and I don't use the water from it. I bring water in from my dads house.

I am testing the presoftened water to see if it suits. The pH and KH is good, I just have to test the GH and nitrates yet.

I was originally going to r/o the water and rebuild it, but decided just to bring water in to get some exercise, but am now looking for alternatives since winter is coming.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

We should probably discuss this in Water Chemistry since thats where it seems to be heading. Maybe JP and DonD will jump in.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Water has temporary hardness and permanent hardness. The salt based water softener pillow can only remove temporary hardness and it sucks anyway in my experience which is why I got the RO/DI filter which removes permanent hardness (I dont know why its called permanent when it can be removed with a RO/DI but you get the point) A lot of people I talk to say that you should mix 1 part tap water with 4 parts RO to keep the trace elements (if you dont use RO right)


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ive been doin some research before i buy a system. so r/o systems take about 2-5gallongs of water to produce 1 gallon of the good stuff? God damn, there is always draw backs to everything


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Yup, RO systems are very wasteful.


----------

